
Russian Hackers Attempted to Breach U.S. Election Systems Days Before Vote - s_q_b
https://theintercept.com/2017/06/05/top-secret-nsa-report-details-russian-hacking-effort-days-before-2016-election/‬
======
jacquesm
Nah, that's just isolated patriots or US false flag operations. /s

The end-game of this whole affair is going to be very interesting, given how
many people know what really happened it is only a matter of time before it
will all be on the table.

/me wonders if this will ever make the homepage, the points say it should
have.

------
drallison
The correct URL is: [https://theintercept.com/2017/06/05/top-secret-nsa-
report-de...](https://theintercept.com/2017/06/05/top-secret-nsa-report-
details-russian-hacking-effort-days-before-2016-election/)

------
apendleton
Meta: the URL as supplied has trailing URL-encoded whitespace that makes it
not work.

